# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  For all you coleman fans..

## Tedbear981

From the 2000 GP, if you are old school you dont even have to watch you know its funny as sh*t...Just ignore the commercial first...
http://www.spikedhumor.com/articles/...After_Win.html

----------


## USfighterFC

bad link

----------


## kihop

lol...I remember that...perfect application of a dropkick to the top rope.

----------


## sonar1234

Got the dvd Coleman was quit impressive in that grand prix 2000, he add learned some great stand up boxing, and kept is hands high to defend is head too.

Guess that high kick that knocked him out in UFC by Pete Williams tought him something.

----------


## BOBBY D

hahahahahaha.. this reminds me of Ric Flair taking a bump like that. that was great

----------


## skinnyhb

holy hell, that was hilarious.

----------


## Quil

Very nice

----------

